# Wrong address isn't always the customer's fault



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just found this out the hard way. DD order went to an apartment complex address 1640 Orange Ln. When I get there I see all buildings have odd numbers so I try to contact the customer. I finally get in touch with him and he tells me the address is 1641. I told him it was his fault for putting the wrong address and he apologized. When I get to his door, he shows me his phone and it does say 1641. I showed him 1640 on my phone and apologized but I wouldn't be surprised if he gives me a negative rating. Just letting everyone know because up until today I always blamed it on the customer but it was actually some idiot at DD.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

He probably edited the address before you got there lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just found this out the hard way. DD order went to an apartment complex address 1640 Orange Ln. When I get there I see all buildings have odd numbers so I try to contact the customer. I finally get in touch with him and he tells me the address is 1641. I told him it was his fault for putting the wrong address and he apologized. When I get to his door, he shows me his phone and it does say 1641. I showed him 1640 on my phone and apologized but I wouldn't be surprised if he gives me a negative rating. Just letting everyone know because up until today I always blamed it on the customer but it was actually some idiot at DD.


If you get a bad rating just go back and whack him!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> He probably edited the address before you got there lol


Damn I guess thats def possible but why though? Just to get me to apologize?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn I guess thats def possible but why though? Just to get me to apologize?


I am very curious about this also. To my understanding the customer is the one who enters the address not Doordash. It is all done thru the app. I would not be surprised if they changed it afterwards but don't understand the logic to doing that but I don't understand the logic of half these customers.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I am very curious about this also. To my understanding the customer is the one who enters the address not Doordash. It is all done thru the app. I would not be surprised if they changed it afterwards but don't understand the logic to doing that but I don't understand the logic of half these customers.


Doesn't really make sense for him to apologize to me then change it though. I told him "check your app, u put 1640" right before I hung up with him. Seems like he checked and noticed it was actually correct.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

I had a UE customer back in April which gave the wrong address to the trailer park east of him, he'd given the wrong address. Here I am driving around a damn trailer park, wasting my time and gas. The customer calls me, I tell him that I am driving around looking for him. Well, the old fart gave me 1550 and it 1500 as the address on Main St. Mesa, AZ. The trailer parks were that close. Finally, when I reached him, I showed him what was on my app. I was right he screwed up!! Kept my mouth shut letting him tell me, he was at fault!! He gave me 5 stars and a 20.00 tip for my time.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I had a very drunk guy last week who put in his deliver to address as the restaurant address. I called him from the restaurant parking lot to ask him his real address and he was too drunk to understand what I was trying to explain to him. He yelled and cursed at me. Drove around the block.....delivered to the restaurant. Snapped a pic of the food by the restaurant door and texted him “delivered to your door.”


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Many customers give a different address so that they don't get mail. They are too stupid to realize this isn't Domino's Pizza and all the apps send you E-Mails ads and don't waste money on mailers.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I thought about this for a while and I'm positive the customer didn't change his address. He apologized and hung up then I saw him maybe 1-2 minutes later when he showed me his phone. I was right in front of his building when we hung up so I immediately parked and walked up to the 2nd floor. In order to change his address, he would have had 1-2 minutes after apologizing to change his mind then go into the settings to change his address. I suppose it's possible but highly unlikely.

He also had nothing to gain by doing so but maybe pride


----------

